# Kristalose ?



## eternal sanctum (Feb 6, 2003)

Greetings,My doc just prescribed me Kristalose (starting at 10 g once daily).Who all here has taken this and is it safe? gentle? effective?Any and all info is appreciated.Thanks, Norm


----------



## CAT9911 (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi,My doctor prescribed Kristalose for me in 20 gram packets and it does work IF I take it twice a day for several days AND have 2-3 hours in the morning of peace and privacy and LOTS of hot coffee. Unfortunately, I work full-time and am a caregiver to my elderly mother, so these kinds of days are few and far between.I was on Lactulose syrup for several years and it helped alot in my 30s, but when I reached 40 it stopped working and I was unable to tolerate the taste and feeling of doses large enough to help. I tried Miralax but the taste sickened me. I have found Kristalose the best-tasting and most palatable of the three and can handle the 20 gram packets mixed with water. It does cause alot of gas which means I can only take it at nite and on my days off from work.


----------



## eternal sanctum (Feb 6, 2003)

No one else here has used this?I have been on it a couple weeks now and it seems to be helping quite a bit but I am concerned because I have never used any type of laxative on a daily basis.My doc says this is technically not a laxative but it still concerns me that I will develope a dependence on this medication. I mean you need a prescription to get it so it must be some sort of drug right?Anyone have any experience with long-term use of Kristalose?Will it eventually stop working like many of the other IBS-C meds and treatments?The only negative side effect I have noticed is ocassional nausea right after taking it... anyone experience this?Thanks, ES


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It draws water into the stools, so it isn't like a stimulatory laxative, which is what people get dependant on. It is one of the osmotic laxatives, and those tend to be safe for daily long-term use.Prescription doesn't always mean stronger, or more likely to cause problems than OTC (Senna and Cascara are herbals that are much much more likely to cause you problems and they are dietary supplements...so prescription=drug=harsh isn't always true, kristalose is a lactolose laxative and lactulose is a sugar you do not digest, it draws water into the stools making them softer and easier to pass)K.


----------



## Cyndi260 (Oct 28, 2003)

I have 2 children that did take it regularly and both are fine, they only take it occasionaly now, so I don't believe it's habit forming. I don't know why my dr. hasn't ok'd me to take it. I brought it up and he just kind of ignored me and told me Miralax.Cyndi


----------

